# Name this marking...



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

What would you call this coloration?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

almond baldhead


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, riddle me this....if the above almond baldhead hen, was crossed on the cock pictured below....what possibles will they have? I have two babies out of them right now, but still to early to tell how they will look .


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

come on now.....I know there are some folks in here who can give me an idea as to what to look forward to as far as color from these two birds....let's hear it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Baby Pigeons? Sorry that line has been used... I am not sure, but i do not think Almonds.But that Opinion is not based on Knowledge, just a Guess. Dave


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LittleJohn said:


> come on now.....I know there are some folks in here who can give me an idea as to what to look forward to as far as color from these two birds....let's hear it!!!!!!!!!!


How about a "gorgeous" color 
Their beautiful


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree. They're both very pretty birds.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Easy problem. Almond is sex-linked. Any non-almond cock to an almond hen will produce ALL almond cocks and ALL non-almond hens. Now, you have something else going on as well. You have added ash-red from the cock into the mix. He's obviously heterozgyous for wild-type as well (see the blue/black feathers as well). So some of your almond cock youngsters will be wild-type almond (blue/black), some will be heterozygous ash-red almond; you will also breed some ash-red non-almond hens, and also wild-type (blue/black) non-almond hens.


Frank


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Frank, I really appreciate your help!


----------

